

My oscar chemoinformatics parser: Please don't break it. - delinquentme
http://stark-fire-6273.herokuapp.com/

======
delinquentme
You can see it working with something as simple as "water"

or with more complex operations:

"To a solution of 3-bromobenzophenone (1.00 g, 4 mmol) in MeOH (15 mL) was
added sodium borohydride (0.3 mL, 8 mmol) portionwise at rt and the suspension
was stirred at rt for 1-24 h. The reaction was diluted slowly with water and
extracted with CH2Cl2. The organic layer was washed successively with water,
brine, dried over Na2SO4, and concentrated to give the title compound as oil
(0.8 g, 79%), which was used in the next reaction without further
purification. MS (ESI, pos. ion) m/z: 247.1 (M-OH)."

